# Orders In



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

:rasp: Just put the order in for a powerhead. Hopefully I can get my P's swimmin around more. The price I got from BigAls was about one sixth of the price the local pet store here in town was trying to charge me.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep BigAls is cheaper than most LFS. Which powerhead did you order?


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Penguin 660 - 170 GPH. $36.95 after shipping. Petland here in town was trying to charge me $175.00. What do you think, will it do the trick in a 55g?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It maybe a little low on the GPH but try it and see. Powerheads are trial and error as some Ps love them and others don't.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to equipment_

I think you will find that the gph is way to slow.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

rios are the best powerheads. and that gph is too low. you should ask us first. Thats what I do before I order something. Rios are cheaper and more efficient.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well Ok then, I can cancel the order no problem. Tell me, what do I need? Remember I don't need it for filtration, just current.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, order cancelled. What do I need. Not too expensive.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I got the AQUACLEAR PRO POWERHEAD 4 on the clearance page from BigAls. It was $19 US dollars. You may also want to look at the AQUACLEAR 402 many people are using that powerhead and it is also $19 US dollars.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Cypher said:


> Penguin 660 - 170 GPH. $36.95 after shipping. Petland here in town was trying to charge me $175.00. What do you think, will it do the trick in a 55g?


wow thats weird, why so much $$$$ i purchased a powerhead 901 900+gph at petland in manitoba and payed $120.00 bucks did you go down there or did you phone?


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I just phoned them. They said it would have to be a special order, but still.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big is your tank?


----------

